# fruit fly culture media



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

anyone know any good threads for homemade fruit fly culture media?


----------



## Tagar (Nov 3, 2007)

jeffdart said:


> anyone know any good threads for homemade fruit fly culture media?


under popular threads--fruit fly culturing a mini howto
food-feeding/topic25298.html
I haven't tried it yet but it looks good.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

that is an awsome setup thanks for the thread!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I use that recipe on 2/3 of my cultures and am having great results.


----------

